# Opinions/reviews of Sunset Halters please



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi

So I'm having some problems ordering from my first-choice halter supplier, so was identifying a plan B in case I need it. Does anyone have opinions on these halters, or more specifically on their haltermores? 

Quality, durability, etc. Their site is here 

Pics are always nice :wink:

Thanks


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I adoreeeee Sunset halters. I have a halter from them and I was also one of their "monthly contest" winners so I have the winnings from that - weighted roping reins, my choice of length+color.

They are the best to work with. When I ordered my halter, I ordered one style of halter in a particular color. The halter I received was the right style of halter but the wrong color. After receiving the halter, I realized that style I had ordered was made of stiffer rope than I really wanted but the major problem was the color.
I emailed them asking to switch out colors and they very willingly took the halter back AND paid the return shipping for it. After they had received it, in an email I mentioned about the stiffness of the rope and offered to pay more for the style I truly wanted (the rope I wanted was maybe $4 more expensive than the halter I had ordered). They refused to let me pay more, made me the halter I wanted, out of the rope I wanted+the color I wanted, AND shipped it back to me for free. 
I don't think they made a penny in that transaction but they never got at all upset and were putting my halter needs first. 

Also, I still regularly use those reins and that halter. I've had them for about 2 years and neither item is showing any fading/signs of wear. Though a little dirtier than they were when I got them, they could be nearly brand new if you didn't know.

Alltogether, probably the best online company I've ever had the PLEASURE of doing business with.

ETA- Pictures! How could I forget! you actually ASKED for them! :lol:

Halter:










Reins!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Wallaby, thanks! So you like them then? :lol:

What kind of cord did you eventually end up with? I am a big fan of their choice of colours even if, boringly, whatever reins I end up choosing will have to be brown / olive / black because they'll be used as picket ropes from time to time... 

I like that green on Lacey - I was thinking of a hunter green for our grey pony, but maybe we'll go lighter...


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

:lol: oh...I don't know...I mightttttt like them... :lol:

I ended up with the 1/4" yacht braid. 

That green, if you're wondering, is #6 for the yacht braids - kelly green. I really like it. It's bright while still be dark...if that's possible. haha

I hear you about colors. everytime I go on their site it's like "Does Lacey need a new halter (she probably has 6 halters just hanging out, all perfectly nice+useable)? Maaaaybe she does...hmmmm...so pretty!!" :lol:
Bummer about the reins/picket ropes!! Oh well, some losses, right?



Just an aside, you might want to consider -I just thought of this- having a way to attach a bit if necessary, like with this: Yacht Braid Halter Bridle Combo for All Bits 
You could still use the mecate reins initially with the halter section but you'd also have the rings and side pieces to attach a bit to...
I just know that upon occasion, Lacey gets frustrated with listening to a halter (the cues in a halter are pretty imprecise and she wants everything to be precise) and sometimes needs a "refresher" course plus bit. 
I would hate for something similar to happen with one of your horses while you're out, far away from anywhere where you might be able to pick up a bridle...


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

That's a good point and one I've been intermittently thinking about for my boyfriend's horse. Although that's changed now, since we're going to be selling her and looking for another one for him. 
Mine hates a bit and since I would prefer to be travelling largely bitless, I don't think I want to take the time to school her back into taking a bit, even if it might be desirable in the long term. 
I wondered about the s-hack which can convert onto a rope halter (phantom's got one for Dream on the endurance thread). It's lighter than a bit and even if wearing it, won't interfere with eating etc. But then the mecate reins won't really work... 

I think Lacey needs another halter. What colours does she have already?


----------

